# Neutering a ferret/Implant option



## Ferret_Fuzzle (Jun 10, 2016)

I will be getting 2 ferret kits from reputable breeders in about 4/5 weeks. Very excited!
I want to do what is absolute best for them, and am starting to weigh up my options with regards to neutering/implant etc. I'll be getting a hob & a jill, and do not want to breed.
My question is which option is better? Neutering or Implant, or both?
I was thinking about getting an implant for both, before they reach sexual maturity, because I don't want to neuter them too young as to help prevent adrenal disease.
Then perhaps once the implant wears off (12-18months?) I'd like to get them neutered, and then perhaps carry on with the implant for the rest of their lives, to further prevent adrenal disease.
Also want to reduce the smell of the ferrets as much as possible, so vasectomy for the male isn't what I'd want.
Any advice would be great please!!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Whenever people buy my kits, I recommend getting them implanted and then getting them neutered when they're 2 years old and only implant again if they're indoor ferrets...... So far, I've not had a phone call, text or email from any of the owners who brought kits from me about adrenal cases, or any health issues for that matter.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I've done the 'implant young then neuter later' option on our youngsters after an in-depth discussion with my vet (who is a specialist, and I trust her completely). I personally don't see the need to carry on with the implant after late neutering - if adrenal does rear it's head at some point in the future, the implant at that stage is a good treatment. 

My Irix (my cover photo) was from a rescue and therefore neutered at around 8-9 months when he reached puberty. He is now about 5 years old, and just over a year ago he started showing the signs of adrenal, i.e. the dreaded balding bum & tail. He had the implant straight away, his hair grew back and he is still doing fine - bouncing and playing as much as any 5 year old ferret. When it wears off (should be a few months from now) he can have another implant. By the time the second one wears off he will be getting on a bit as ferrets go, and doubtless one of the other nasties that affect older ferrets will be of more concern by then, but if not he can carry on having implants every 18 months indefinitely. 

Be aware that some vets won't neuter at all any more - I had to take my neighbour's ferrets to my vet to be castrated, (she doesn't drive) as hers insisted on only using the implant, which as a pensioner she just couldn't afford to keep doing every 18 months for her 3 boys.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Ambivet is one of the vets that will not neuter a ferret, only implant.


----------



## Karenmetcalfe (9 mo ago)

Any idea on the average cost of the implant versus the Jill jab?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Karenmetcalfe said:


> Any idea on the average cost of the implant versus the Jill jab?


This is a really old thread although there aren't that many ferret owners on here anyway.
You may have better luck on a facebook group.

My last ferret had the implant last year, for suspected adrenal disease (unfortunately was likely cancerous as it made no difference and he passed), it was £110 all in all.
Its been a long time since I've had one need a jill jab.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I neutered my boys aged 9 months - they had started to scruff each others necks and smelt musky 

I was going to get them implanted but went for neutering after speaking to a rescue/boarding lady with over 30 years experience 

Neutering cost £70 per ferret and included two follow up check ups

I live in Bucks

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Karenmetcalfe said:


> Any idea on the average cost of the implant versus the Jill jab?


Jill jab costs vary per vet depending on how many ferrets they jill jab as once they open the medication it goes off quite quickly. When I had my girls jill jabbed I was quoted £180 at one vets and £5 per jill at another (as they were the vet who did all a nearby rescues ferrets so the cost could be spread out more). Some of my girls needed jill jabbing more than once per year as they came back into season so that's something to think about when it comes to cost too. 
I've never used the implant so cant comment on that. 
My dad had his female ferret spayed recently and that cost £150.


----------

